# Google Voice



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Will Google Voice work on the Fire platform?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Weeeellllll. . . . the Fire doesn't have a microphone, so you couldn't talk to the device. . . . .

I don't find it in the Appstore so it would have to be gotten elsewhere. . . . .


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

It's possible to use a headset/microphone combo with the Fire for a few audio recording apps, but I don't think anyone has successfully made a call.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry. I should have been clearer. 

I currently use Google Voice for text messaging because my old Nokia flip phone which has a tiny numeric keyboard. With Voice running on my netbook I get a popup when a text message arrives and I can answer it without even touching the phone.

In the spirit of full disclosure, I'm trying to justify buying a Fire for my Luddite wife who rejected the K1 that I gave her when Kindles were first introduced. I know she'd love it if she'd give it a chance. Some "selling points" would be Sudoku, Netflix, email and text messaging.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff said:


> In the spirit of full disclosure, I'm trying to justify buying a Fire for my Luddite wife who rejected the K1 that I gave her when Kindles were first introduced. I know she'd love it if she'd give it a chance. Some "selling points" would be Sudoku, Netflix, email and text messaging.


The Fire can do all of those things and often for free depending on what options she wants or which version of various apps.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> The Fire can do all of those things and often for free depending on what options she wants or which version of various apps.


Thanks, Jason. I think I'm going to take a chance and order a Fire for her today. I've got hundreds of Kindle books on my Amazon account, many of which I know she'd enjoy. But she really balked at the price tag on the first K1: "What? Are you crazy? Four hundred dollars for a flimsy little thing to read books on?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Thanks, Jason. I think I'm going to take a chance and order a Fire for her today. I've got hundreds of Kindle books on my Amazon account, many of which I know she'd enjoy. But she really balked at the price tag on the first K1: "What? Are you crazy? Four hundred dollars for a flimsy little thing to read books on?"


Hopefully she enjoys it, Jeff! It sounds like the flexibility of the device will appeal to her more. Definitely a very nice gift.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Hopefully she enjoys it, Jeff! It sounds like the flexibility of the device will appeal to her more. Definitely a very nice gift.


I just bought it for Wednesday delivery. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I use Google Voice for text.  Yes, it does work on the Fire but there is not an app for it.  One has to use it from the Web and I placed a bookmark for it on my favorites.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah. Thanks, Susan. That's very helpful.


----------

